# a sailboat and sailing orientation class?



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Ladies, I'm thinking this only because some of the ladies that come to my YC are somewhat interested in learning their way around the sailboats. Secretly some admit they don't want the hubby or BF to be there or try to "help" . 

Now I'm far from being any kind of instructor. I don't think it needs to be a formal "learn how to sail" class and more more like a primer type of thing. Because, some want at the very least know what's what on sailboats and what all those sailing terms mean, I think it's a good idea.


So.. I'm looking for some input and ideas on making it happen before I make the request of my YC for the time and use of the meeting hall. Does this sound like you would want to attend if you knew it was available to you? II would have! I'm pretty sure I can find an instructor in the area also, since my YC has had other classes for boaters. 

thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## Gadagirl (Apr 4, 2008)

Denise,
How about a class where they would learn basic terminology followed by a tour on board actual boats? They can climb around, touch and see things. Pull up floor boards, see the engine compartment, look inside the panel box, observe the running and standing rigging, etc. They can ask all the questions that they want. Another thought would be women guest speakers. I know that it helps me to hear or read about how anyone “got started”. To discover that the knowledgeable and confident person sharing with me was once just as ignorant and inexperienced as me is inspiring. The “If she can do it, I can do it”, kind of feeling. None of us have the same end but we all have to start at the beginning. My third suggestion would be a hand out sheet of suggested reading which would include forums like this as well as books and magazines. I think you have a wonderful idea on an introductory/acclamation type of seminar that will help a lot of women.

Judy


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Judy! Those are some great ideas! My big worry would be most of the time would be spent on talking about heeling, the fear of, the reasons, and how keelboats handle in wind. I think I could steer a conversation but the teaching thing is a little out of my realm. 
thanks Judy!


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Denice if it's all ladies, I'll attend ! (g)


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Denise, You hit the mark. 

I taught sailing for many years. Anytime, you are teaching a "couple" one or the other is the dominate personally. I saw it all the time "you do this way' just after he learned the skill for himself for the first time.

I have taught Lady's only boats. Quite frankly, I like teaching the Ladies over the guys as they catch on quicker that sailing is about finesse and not force.

I would suggest that, as you say that you are menber of YC. One of the ladies must be a co-owner of a boat. Hire or get a confident instructor to volunteer to take you out as a group. 

You girls have power use it. The last comment was the added by a USCG licensed 100 ton master's captain, the person the owns the other half of my boat, and my wife.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think it's a great idea!


----------



## Gadagirl (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Denise,
I know what you mean about teaching. I am not at all comfortable to teach a class. I have met a couple of really fabulous women this past year. I could try to contact them and ask if they would be interested in speaking. I also know a great male captain that is a really good teacher toward women as well.

I think you have a great idea and you're already steering it in the right direction. About the heeling&#8230;&#8230;.Explain to them that If they enjoy what they hear and learn through your class, enough to be interested in learning to sail, that all of those things will be thoroughly covered in a sailing class. Your job would be to pass along basic terminology and get them acquainted and comfortable with a sail boat. 
<o> </o>
Hope this helps, 
Judy


----------



## Gadagirl (Apr 4, 2008)

Didn't mean to stick out my tongue! not sure what I did there, sorry.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

cool Thanks everyone! I spoke with our commador and it's ok to proceed, His wife may be willing to help out. she also has some contacts with the local CGaux. I would be real interested in having women speakers! I would really love to find a female that would be able to lead such a class.. 
I'm thinking that I'll call this a "sailing primer for ladies" I have time to plan this for winter. but we all know how time flies! 
thanks again!


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Denis PM me at Melrna2001 at yahoo dot com. I have done this. 
Melissa


----------

